# Compatible tank mates for angelfish?



## bigcatsrus

Hi all

I have 3 angels in 120L tank with 2 plec's and 2 cory's. The tank looks a bit bare and I was thinking of getting some different cichlid's to go in with them but I'm not sure what would be good tank mates for them.

I want to try and keep it bio typical so it's really just SA cichlids I'm looking for.

I am also aware that they will need a tank upgrade at some point (the angels are still quite young at the moment).

Any suggestions please people?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HONDO

keyholes are awesome little cichlids and they go great with angels.


----------



## adam79

Any SA dwarf will work good and won't distract from the angels. Also, I would up your cories a bit.

I suggest, get 3-4 more cories of the same species, get a school of tetras and wait to add anything else until you get a bigger tank.


----------



## bigcatsrus

Thanks for some suggetions.

I've had keyholes before, didn't really like them (need colour). Been looking through the profiles. I think I might see what's available at the lfs when I go. You never know what's there.

Been thinking about getting more cories, been on fish list for a little while.

Can I ask, why tetras?


----------



## adam79

Tetras complement angels really nice. A school of tetras add a nice element to any tank. They will add desired color that you mentioned. They will make your cichlids more out going. Plus, they will fill your current tank up with out adding a heavy bioload.
Apistogramma cacatuoides(triple red) will add some color and work well with angels.


----------



## bigcatsrus

Never had tetras. If that works then that's what I'll do.

Apistogramma cacatuoides has been one of the profiles I looked through yesterday and quite like the look of them. Think I've seen them in the lfs.

Thanks for the advice and I'll post some pictures next weekend, once I've been to the lfs.

It's going to be an exciting week!!


----------



## Zakk

Electric Blue Rams. works well with angels.


----------



## adam79

Zakk said:


> Electric Blue Rams. works well with angels.


Could work, but ph and temp demands may be too different.


----------



## Will1983

*** got an angel tank to.

planted 180l with 4 angels, 6 keyhole, 2 bristlenoses, a zebra loach and 12 glowlight tetras

the glowlights really set the tank off and are always zipping about up to something


----------



## aquariam

bigcatsrus said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have 3 angels in 120L tank with 2 plec's and 2 cory's. The tank looks a bit bare and I was thinking of getting some different cichlid's to go in with them but I'm not sure what would be good tank mates for them.
> 
> I want to try and keep it bio typical so it's really just SA cichlids I'm looking for.
> 
> I am also aware that they will need a tank upgrade at some point (the angels are still quite young at the moment).


A quarter size angelfish will be full grown in sixty to eighty days with proper care. So, get that new tank soon if you plan to. You can keep angels in 120L long term however if the tank is 30" long (that's about 75cm) by 30cm wide by at least 50cm tall. You will need to remove one once you get a pair.

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/ ... e_0002.flv

Here are a group of angels more than doubling in size- almost tripling, in just over ten days. Daily water changes, vitamins, minerals, lots of good food.

You need a group of seven cories. Minimum. In the wild they swim in schools of hundreds, sometimes thousands.

As per tankmates you have about 100 choices.

kribensis
blue rams
bolivian rams
keyholes
apistos
dwarf acaras
tetras
barbs
guppies
platies
swordtails
large amano shrimp


----------



## bigcatsrus

Thank you for the advice.

Their current tank is 40" long, 12" deep, 15" high. I have to say all 3 are growing but not as quick as you described.

I quite fancy the cockatoo cichlids but I'm going to take a trip across the county to a larger lfs to see what they have from what people have recommended.


----------



## bigcatsrus

It's ben a little while since I last started this topic.

Managed to get a male and female cockatoo cichlids and 6 tetra's. 3 Red phantom and 3 black phantom tetra's, which I got yesterday. Money couldn't allow to get anymore tetra's or cories. All seem to be doing fine.

No where seems to have the cories I have, just have to keep looking I guess.

I will get some pics in the next few days once they have settled in more.


----------



## bigcatsrus

Ok not a few days, could resist putting up pics.


----------



## cage623

Nice pics. I like the look of the cockatoos but never see them around this area. Good luck.


----------



## bigcatsrus

Thanks cage623.

There seem to be only a couple of places that sell these.

I managed to get 2 pics of the female and here you are.



















And one of the angels. Others are camera shy :lol:


----------



## cage623

Looks real good! Again, good luck with them all!


----------



## bigcatsrus

I hope you managed to find some in your area.


----------



## whitedevil13

adam79 said:


> Zakk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Blue Rams. works well with angels.
> 
> 
> 
> Could work, but ph and temp demands may be too different.
Click to expand...

not at all, 77-82 degrees and blackwater is best but 6.5 or lower is fine for both angels and rams. EB's are a GB morph.


----------

